# Humminbird 788ci



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Whose got one and how do they like it? I want to upgrade my 383c soon and this is what I was considering.


----------



## BlackH2odog (Jul 26, 2008)

I have the 957c. I bought it from the OGF marketplace. 
I really like my unit.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I bought a 788ci earlier this year and love it. I'm impressed with the power of the fishfinder and color screen is great. I can't figure out how i survived without a chartplotter. I bought the Gold Navionics chip while on my way up to Georgian Bay, Ontario a few months back and was amazed that it would show 10 foot rocks on the screen and greatly improved my ability to navigate. Let me know if you have any specific questions that I might answer. I paid something like $565 delivered.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

We put one on our boat in May of this year....and thus far it has been an awesome unit. The color options and resolution are awesome. The GPS navigation is as good as can be and it's pretty simple to operate. I would suggest switching to the Quadra Beam transducer if you buy a new unit. I think Humminbird will do a partial swap from the standard transducer that come with the unit for the quadra beam. The quadra beam will tell you which side of the boat the structure shown on the screen is. It's been dubbed "the poorman side image". I would like to have one on my boat before next spring. I would highly recommend the 788ci!


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I also had a 757 c but it went with my boat on a trade in. I purchased the 788ci this summer & the unit performs very well. The HB gps system are tops, for there price range. I got mine at Cabela's & with there gift coupons it a good deal for that unit ,or, any other one you buy. Good Luck, Don


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I beleive the 757 c's are no longer available. Also, on another site some guys had some issues with the tranducer's on the 788's.I don't remember which trans. they had,but, HB corrected it. I think it was in there earlier models. I have the dual Transducer & it was made in June.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Just purchased the 788ci online from J and H Products $575, not a bad price I think. Plus they are a local company near Lansing Mich.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Very happy with mine, once HB replaced a defective transducer.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I've been thinking about one of these, or the latest model come spring. Right now I have a Lowrance 75X on my boat and use a hand held Garmin in a RAM mount for a GPS. The 788ci seems a good way to go, but keep in mind my pontoon is on a 150 acre lake so the GPS is used to return to structure and measure trolling speed. How do you think the 788ci will work in htis situation.

I'll wait until after any new models come out because I owned a video production company and know there is nothing as outdated as last year's (month's) technology.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Well, for the second trip to Lake Erie, my 788CI is shutting off when I start hitting some bumps. I'm going to check the fuse and connections on the direct wirng to the battery. Hopefully, I don't have a bad connection inside or on the base of the unit.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I just picked up the Humminbird 788C at Gander Mountain. Originally 649 and i got it for 499 minus another 50 for signing up for their credit card which ill pay off and cancel. Looks like a great unit.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Saw this sale at GM also, wish I had some extra dough right now I would run and grab one. Hope you like yours.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

fishnguy said:


> I just picked up the Humminbird 788C at Gander Mountain. Originally 649 and i got it for 499 minus another 50 for signing up for their credit card which ill pay off and cancel. Looks like a great unit.


Fishnguy, these are great units....! I purchased two of them for my boat this summer. I have the Quad beem transducer on the console and it is really nice to be able see what side of the boat the fish are on. 

On my last trip to Erie they really put us on the fish. I could see the walleye very clearly and once I looked at my precision trolling book for the dive curves we were on a program! It is critical to have a great depth finder when trolling like this..!


----------



## kevinchaapel (Nov 29, 2010)

The internal circuit is very accurate, no problems during our tests. If you can use a GPS system in your car, you will find almost instinctive functions. Please read the manual, but customers have told us that it is much easier for them described.Humminbird 788ci package ships with the display unit, a protective cover on the panel, two way mounting bracket, power cord , instruction manual, quick reference guide, installation instructions, and a table of GPS dual frequency transducer.


----------



## ghost361 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have the 798ci and love it. The sidefinder feature is worth everything. So much easier for my 2d brain to figure out what I am looking at when the image is 3d.


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

Im thinking of getting this exact unit for my little bass boat...you can find the link directly under.
http://www.pedalboat.com/oz/4/com/fish/pro/pro.html

Do you guys think this would be worth it on a boat such as this? We do a ton of fishing in the inland lakes out of it, and i would really like to be able to keep on the fish but my portable finder i have now is pretty old, and extremely weak.

Appreciate it!


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

I was at Cabelas in Hammond,IN earlier in the week and they have the ice transducer for the 788 for 69.00 bucks. This is awesome as I can now get more use out of it on the ice.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Just a follow-up on my problem with 788ci shutting off when I hit big waves on Erie: I slightly bent the male power prongs on the unit to make better contact after verifying that the connector was properly seated in base. Slapped her a couple times and have seemed to resolve the issue. I've read elsewhere that there has been the occasional power connection issue with various H units.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

ohiojmj said:


> Just a follow-up on my problem with 788ci shutting off when I hit big waves on Erie: I slightly bent the male power prongs on the unit to make better contact after verifying that the connector was properly seated in base. Slapped her a couple times and have seemed to resolve the issue. I've read elsewhere that there has been the occasional power connection issue with various H units.


That happens with alot of finders when connected to a power block with the spade ends. I suggest running a dedicated wire from the battery. This will also make interference issues pretty much disappear.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Papascott, I'm talking about the two male power prongs that are part of the 788ci head unit which plug into the female connector at the end of the factory cable that is captured in the swivel base. It is wiried directly to the battery with dedicated wires.


----------

